
Simplifier - _sbrk
https://simplifier.neocities.org/
======
Paperweight
I love this! Is there a larger technologist wiki from which you can learn the
principles of how to actually build everything from raw materials and generic
tools?

Examples: casting iron, making blades, making paint, making plastics, making
printer ink, making pharmaceuticals that actually work, etc.

It really seems that at this stage in the game we should be able to form "off-
grid" villages that actually have a pretty good standard of living. Or is that
all forbidden knowledge in this stage of our technological enslavation? ;)

~~~
nerdponx
Not a single condensed source, but there's an abundance of this type of
content on Youtube, from both hobbyists and professionals.

~~~
Paperweight
The only problem with YouTube is that it's not organized. It's not indexable
or printable. Videos are on Google's servers - here today and gone tomorrow.
Videos are GREAT for stuff that you can't put into text, and YouTube excels at
getting info out there from people who aren't that good with computers :)

What I'm thinking is a real-life open-source "tech tree".

------
flobosg
Nice site. It reminds me of the Primitive Technology channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

~~~
oh_sigh
This is more like what everyone dreamed primitive technology would be. Instead
every video is him using the same four techniques over and over again and not
progressing through the tech tree.

~~~
rabidrat
He's 20, we should probably give him a few years before we judge him for not
progressing.

~~~
throwaway9482
Wow he’s 20? I had no idea

~~~
oh_sigh
He's not. He(John Plant, which is a great nominative deterministic name for a
primitivist) is 36 now, and was 31 when he started the channel.

source(just listing his age as "mid-30s" in 2017 but close enough):
[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/15/youtube-primitive-
technology...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/15/youtube-primitive-technology-
shows-john-plant-living-in-the-stone-age.html)

~~~
rabidrat
Thanks for setting the record straight, I stand corrected.

~~~
throwaway9482
:+1: no worries all good

------
oftenwrong
I have to say that aside from a few things* this is what I consider the
_perfect_ blog design in terms of structure, styling, layout.

* use of HTML tables, month-first dates

~~~
julianeon
This is really close to what a default blog site would look like using Svelte:
same load times and essentially identical date/title blog post format is
almost what you get out of the box, with Svelte and Sapper, the router.

Anyway, if this is something you like, that's one way to get it on your own
domain name, without compromising on 'bloat' or load times.

~~~
Aeolun
I don’t see how Svelte is related to a blog site?

~~~
julianeon
Svelte is a JavaScript framework that's very close to pure JavaScript. It's
ideal use case is probably a static blog site - like this one.

~~~
Aeolun
I guess I just don’t see how you’d need Svelte for that at all.

------
momentmaker
Dr. Stone is also a fun way to learn some interesting science when everything
has became primitive.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Stone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Stone)

~~~
_bxg1
Was just about to post this! It's a shockingly educational show, and it's
really fun to see hard science get the hyper-romanticized "anime treatment"

------
sitkack
I can confirm, working with clay allows a singular focus that one cannot get
another way. There is nothing to be looked up, nothing to be copy and pasted
from some mailing list or forum. Some techniques are explained on videos on
line, but for the most part, it is you and the medium.

Depending on where you want to spend your energy and in what capacity, you can
play with the clay and get analytical with the glaze or swap them, play with
both or calculate with everything, your choice. We don't normally have these
choices.

------
aspenmayer
This is like the Primitive Technology channel on Youtube. From the about page:

'Primitive technology is a hobby where you build things in the wild completely
from scratch using no modern tools or materials. These are the strict rules:
If you want a fire, use a fire stick - An axe, pick up a stone and shape it -
A hut, build one from trees, mud, rocks etc. The challenge is seeing how far
you can go without utilizing modern technology. I do not live in the wild, but
enjoy building shelter, tools, and more, only utilizing natural materials. To
find specific videos, visit my playlist tab for building videos focused on
pyrotechnology, shelter, weapons, food & agriculture, tools & machines, and
weaving & fiber.'

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

------
tingletech
They have a few videos up on youtube too
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7edFw3ys5w6eN6xMrIcOWg/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7edFw3ys5w6eN6xMrIcOWg/videos)

------
petrocrat
This is like the Open Source Ecology project but for computing hardware.

------
main_gi
Funny that the first post sticks out from the rest (a digital project vs. the
physical ones). Notably it's more 3x3 a lot of the time. I wonder if the
creator also felt like they had to make use of all the 3 pixels of horizontal
space for some of these characters. The lowercase "l" is what I'd be using for
a "1", with my lowercase "l" being 2 pixels wide, for instance.

~~~
alanbernstein
I thought the 4x4 grid was an odd choice, especially when calling it the
"smallest" font. 5x3 is one fewer pixel of area per character, and about 10x
more legible IMO.

Funny enough, I do have a 4x8 pixel RGB display, which frustrates me because
I've long thought of 5x3 as the only viable tiny font. I might get more use
out of it with this 4x4 font.

~~~
liveoneggs
you can read it?

~~~
alanbernstein
The 4x4? Barely.

------
nixpulvis
Just opening now; this looks amazing. I can't wait to read through it all!

[https://simplifier.neocities.org/fluxset.html](https://simplifier.neocities.org/fluxset.html)
is very interesting, for example.

------
cool-guy-69
So this is what a 21st century luddite looks like!

------
CliffStoll
Wow - he made a triode! Several of 'em.

------
52-6F-62
This is really interesting. Bookmarked.

------
Jenz
This is very cool

